# Arbeitsweg und die Dunkelheit



## Silver Phoenix (4. November 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir diese Jahr eine neue Fahrradlampe gebaut damit ich abens wenn es dunkel ist von der Arbeit nach Hause fahren kann. Jetzt führt die hälft meines weges durch den Wald. Ich bin mir da manchmal unsicher ob das eine gut Idee ist dort lang zu fahren.( Manchmal schon ein bisschen schiss (

Ist es doch besser das Auto zu nehmen?

Wie haltet ihr das so?  Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## leftypower (4. November 2010)

Kommt drauf an was so im Wald los ist und ob Du bergab und schnell oder bergauf und langsam fährst. Klar passieren kann einem überall was aber der Kopf spielt einem oftmals einen Streich. Für die Person die einen im Wald überfallen würde ist es auch nicht angenehm im Dunkeln rum zu rennen, grins

Fahre auch im Dunkeln aber hab 10 km Straße zu bewältigen das ist also kein Problem außer wenn die Autofahrer mal wieder gerne schnell nach Hause wollen und Radfahrer übersehen und Fußgänger auch kreuz und quer rennen aber so is das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. November 2010)

Ob das eine gute Idee ist hängt von der Gegend ab. Wenn du schiss hast, dann lass es einfach oder fahr wenn möglich an der Strasse lang auch wenn die Strecke dann etwas länger ist.

Fahre selber nur kurze Stücke durch den Wald, einen Teil an einer alten abgelegenen Bahnlinie entlang und eine ganzes Stück über freies (morgens um die Uhrzeit einsahmes) Feld. Bin was die Dunkelheit angeht eigentlich recht schmerzfrei, gibt aber auch Tage an denen fahre an der Strasse entlang, reine Faulheit: lässt sich leichter treten auf Asphalt.

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist: Wie lang ist euer Arbeitsweg? Und fahrt ihr jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit?

Ich habe kürzeste Strecke 34km. Fahre nur wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist und das auch nicht jeden Tag, weil ich dafür einfach nicht die Kraft, Kondition und den Nerv habe.


----------



## argh (4. November 2010)

Wenn ich Angst habe, dann fahre ich da bestimmt nicht rum.


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2010)

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren (bei meinem vorherigen Arbeitgeber) regelmäßig 2 Mal die Woche mit dem Bike ins Büro gefahren. Einfache Strecke 30,5 km, davon ca. 1/3 durch größere Waldgebiete.

Dank guter Beleuchtung (Lenker- und Helmlampe) hat mir das nach kurzer Gewöhnungsphase nichts mehr ausgemacht. Ich bin auch selten anderen Menschen (wenn fast ausschließlich andere Radler) begegnet, wohl aber einer Menge Tiere, z.B. Kaninchen, Hasen, Füchse, Eulen, Dachse, Reh- und Damwild und Wildschweine. Das war meist sehr schön und interessant, und kaum gefährlich (höchstens mal eine Begegnung mit einer Frischlinge führenden Bache ).

Ich fand's toll, natürlich nicht nur bei Dunkelheit, der Arbeitsweg war da für mich immer wie ein "Mini-Urlaub" in der Natur! 

Jetzt fahre ich 3 Mal die Woche (will ich aber ausbauen auf 4 Mal) zu meinem neuen AG, einfache Strecke ca. 14 km. Leider kaum Wald, die Begegnungen mit Tieren sind relativ selten. Fast schon ein bißchen langweilig. 

Ich denke, die wenigsten "finsteren" Gestalten treiben sich nachts im Wald rum - was sollen sie denn auch da? Aber verstehen kann ich es schon, wenn jemand etwas ängstlich ist. Mir hingegen ist es bei Dunkelheit auf der Straße zu gefährlich - es sind so viele "gestörte" und/oder rücksichtslose Autofahrer unterwegs. Da fürchte ich viel eher um mein Leben/meine Gesundheit.


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Immer zur selben Zeit fahren ist natürlich ungeschickt. Wenn Du allerdings zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten - also unberechenbar - unterwegs bist und ggf. wie ich in den ganzen Klamotten nicht als Frau erkennbar bist, besteht wohl wenig Grund, Angst zu haben. Aber wenn Du Angst hast, lass es bleiben!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. November 2010)

Mir macht dunkel und im Wald auch nichts aus. Wer bitteschön, soll denn da sein? Um einer Frau aufzulauern, gibt´s sicher vielversprechendere Ziele. Lieber 20km allein durch den Wald als 2 Stationen nachts mit U- oder S-Bahn allein! Meine Strecke geht auch von 21km ca. 18km auf Forstweg am Waldrand entlang. Leider hab ich bisher nur 2x Wild gesehen, die haben da zu gute Versteckmöglichkeiten. Dafür hab ich mal einen Wiedehopf gesehen! Einen Dachs würd ich auch gern mal sehen, wo wir früher gewohnt haben, hat man sie fast jede Nacht gehört.


----------



## trhaflhow (4. November 2010)

bin früher immer bewusst im dunkeln im wald joggen gegangen
wenns irgendwo geknackt hat bin ich immer schneller geworden.
war gut für die kondition
aber wie oben schon geschrieben.. gibt realistisch gesehen viel gefährlichere orte


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. November 2010)

ich fühle mich in dunklen Wäldern auch unwohl, bzw. ich bin generell sehr ungern im Dunkeln... das ist auch ein Grund, dass ich im Winter nicht mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre...

Da müsste ich schon mind. 5 Monster-Lampen an mir oder meinem Rad montieren


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Lupine! Der Netzhautvernichter für böse Buben...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (4. November 2010)

Ja, es gibt genug andere Orte die nicht ohne sind.

Einen anderen weg kann ich nicht fahren, da die Strassen auf keinen fall Fahrrad tauglich sind.

Ich habe nicht wirklich Angst durch den Wald zu fahren ich mache mir nur manchmal zu vielllle gedanken,   was dann hin und wieder ein mulmiges gefühl macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friesenkind (4. November 2010)

Ich fahr auch Sommer wie Winter meine 27km zur Arbeit und zurück. Ist zwar Radweg, aber am Wald bzw an Landstraßen, da ist auch keiner und es ist zappenduster. Gruselig find ich's da nur, wenn die Batterien der Lampe zu Neige gehen. Blöd ists wenn "Mülltag" ist, so ne Mülltonne ist im Dunkeln ganz schön schwarz 
Was mir richtig auf den Zeiger geht, sind allerdings entgegenkommende Autofahrer, die es nicht für nötig halten, ihr Fernlicht auszumachen.  Denen muss man dann halt mit einem Finger die Meinung sagen.


----------



## lucie (4. November 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Was mir richtig auf den Zeiger geht, sind allerdings entgegenkommende Autofahrer, die es nicht für nötig halten, ihr Fernlicht auszumachen.  Denen muss man dann halt mit einem Finger die Meinung sagen.



...oder eben



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Lupine! Der Netzhautvernichter für böse Buben...



...einmal aufgeblendet, da geht bei denen dann auch netterweise die Laterne aus, und das klappt sogar schon mit 'ner Tesla (zugegebenermaßen leider aber auch ein relativ teurer Fernlichtvernichter) 

Ich persönlich finde es meistens gruseliger, nachts in der Stadt im Slalom um alkoholisierte Teenager zu manövrieren und dabei evtl. noch eine Bierflasche an den Schädel geworfen zu bekommen. Deshalb gilt für mich generelle Helmpflicht. 
Nightrides im Gelände oder auf relativ ruhigen Straßen finde ich hingegen eher entspannend. Wer sitzt schon nachts im dunklen, kalten Wald hinter einem Busch und wartet darauf, dass da irgendwer irgendwann mal vorbeiradelt


----------



## DannyX (4. November 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

sorry in euren Thread zu platzen.



> evtl. noch eine Bierflasche an den Schädel geworfen zu bekommen. Deshalb gilt für mich generelle Helmpflicht.



Da musste ich lachen. Helm hat aber schon den einen oder anderen Radler vor Verletzungen geschützt (und dabei meine ich keine Crashs oder Stürze).
Immer gut: Ein _gutes_ Pfefferspray, gibts auch in Gelvarianten, schon allein wegen aggressiven Tieren zu empfehlen. Bin raus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. November 2010)

Hab 25 km einfach zum Dienst, davon 6 km Radweg und 19 km durch den Wald. Jeden Tag fahren geht leider nicht wg. der sogenannten "dienstlichen Belange". Fahre im Winter so gegen 6:00 Uhr und im Sommer gegen 5:30 Uhr los und brauche ne gute Stunde. Angst habe ich an den Stellen wo die Wildschweinwechsel sind. Da werden beide Netzhautvernichter mit voller Leistung gefahren + Dauerklingeln. Nutzt aber nicht immer, so 3-4 Begegnungen mit kleinen Rotten pro Jahr sind immer dabei. Machen ganz schön Krach und es ist immer wieder spannend, wo sie nun aus dem Unterholz brechen. Bewirkt bei mir immer eine spontane und erhebliche Leistungssteigerung.
Ja, und vor lebensmüden Rehen, die plötzlich aus dem Gebüsch rennen, mitten auf dem Weg stehen bleiben und blöd glotzen bis man ne Vollbremsung hinlegt hat. Mit denen möchte ich nämlich auch nicht plötzlich zusammenprallen.

Aber Straße nehmen, da hätte ich richtig Angst. Mir kommt morgens immer ein Radfahrer auf der Landstraße entgegen wenn ich das Auto nehme. Der ist trotz Licht so schlecht zu sehen, wenn es dann auch noch regnet... Die Angst, dass mich ein Autofahrer übersieht und über den Haufen fährt ist größer als die vor dem Viehzeug im Wald. Vor dem was an Menschen im Wald rumläuft habe ich keine Angst. Bin eh schneller und wenn ich noch mein freundlichstes Gesicht aufsetze  lässt mich jeder in Ruhe. Ich denke, ich gebe da recht eindeutige Signale. Abstand halten, oder es gibt was auf die 12. Mein Lehrgeselle, lang, lang ist es her, war ein stadtbekannter Schläger. Da konnte man auch in dieser Hinsicht was lernen.


----------

